

The Linkblog Cancer - msomers
http://behindcompanies.com/2012/08/the-linkblog-cancer/

======
PaulHoule
One big problem is that the bad bloggers think about promotion and SEO while
the good bloggers think about writing.

~~~
smacktoward
The bigger problem is that good SEO will bring you more traffic than good
writing will.

